# The Hero We Need



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Only in Florida...https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/20/cops...f-as-long-as-he-doesnt-touch-himself-7965253/


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

That house looks a little like @LawnCareNut House. I know Allyn tries to go natural as possible with his lawn treatments. Maybe it has spread to his wardrobe as well.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

The woman in the pic kinda looks like wierd al...


----------

